# Chaos Lord on Dragon. Ideas needed



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, I posted this in my log as well but it can't hurt to do so here as well, get as much input as I can. I am thinking of making my Khorne Juggerlord into a Dragonlord as well, making the model interchangeable with each mount. To that effect I have purchased a High Elf dragon and intend to convert it to chaos. What I am looking for are ideas on how to do so, preferrably WITHOUT going down the obvious Nurgle road and without adding a second head (never ever EVER going to happen). I already plan on replacing the HE reins with chains, adding some more spikes to the body possibly, and making the wings look a bit ragged, maybe even gs'ing some screaming faces upon them. I wouldn't mind getting some more ideas from you folks however, so I you are willing, I would love to hear them.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

Sounds as if you are off to a great start. I suggest the obvious, a Collar of Khorne for the Dragon as well.


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

Metal armor in my opinion.
if youve ever seen a horse in armor plates, it looks sick.
apply that idea over to your dragon. 
take for instance the khorne juggernaught, something like that with less plates, more scales. 
i think that would work perfectly in making it seem more chaosy
Personally id make it out of plastic card, or a 50 50 mix of brown/green stuff epoxy putty


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

For the love of god keep it mono headed. I have never liked the two headed dragons. 

It would be a lot of work but what about making the scales "rougher". The scales on the HE dragon are very smooth and uniform, try making them bigger in places and less uniform. 

Maybe some spikes coming of the knees and elbows and wings, along with the faces in the membranes. I like that idea a lot.

As for the saddle I see something with a high back crowned with the totem from the chosen warriors standard bearer.

I hope this helps and isn't confusing


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

One question, which model did you get? the one of the dragon flying, or the one which is on the ground? they're pretty different models, so suggestions might come easier if we know which one:scratchhead:

That said, the collar of khorne Idea would be tops on either. Maybe GS a metal face mask/helmet onto him, if you're able to, something a bit better than the pansy elf gear? maybe even make it look a bit jugger like? perhaps think about making him have a mark of chaos branded across his back? anyway, can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Look up pics. from Panzer Dragoon Saga + figure out how to apply that 'bone helm' (with respected Chaos insignia) to dragon = win.

The best way to display chaos is basically all about the decay of grandeur - your best bet is to use the same idea about decay throughout. If putting holes in the wings, make the tail/legs bony and people thinking lich dragon wouldn't be wrong... if decay in the diseased sense, mutation may not be the best, but gouging ulcers, sickly skin, scales falling off in droves, etc. Mutation could be neat in an of itself, but how you mutate a mutated lizard further than wings and fire is beyond me...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

How about some warp stone style crystals penetrating through the body in various places. When I think of chaos dragons I always think fo the one out of Gotreck.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If it's Khornate, I'd suggest trying to give it some Battle Armour, maybe some 'Brass Knuckle' Claw sheaths, or even an 'Iron Gob'.

As it's plastic, it's easier to carve into, so some Tattoo's to Chaos (similar to Archaon's Steed) wouldn't be missing. Spikes would be a huge part of it - Tyranid's would be effective with it - the Small Scything Talons on the knees, and elbows could make it a good un. And My favourite idea ever since seeing Dragonheart is to have a Tail Weapon - I think the old Stegadon Bone Club wouldn't look out of place, or the Carnifex Scythe Tail either.

And then there's the obvious colouring - Black = Evil, plus it matches your army.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

You could give it extra legs/secondary wings. If you decide to add armour plates, make them look as if they've been nailed directly to the dragons skin.

Apart from that, I can't really think of anything, but if you do put faces in the wings, how about extending that tyheme onto the flesh part of the body?

Dragonlover


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ohh some nice ideas here folks. I really dig the idea of extra armour, might have to look into that for sure.

Maddermax, it is the newer flying dragon.

One thing I thought of last night on my way to work was to paint the body as if the entire thing were made of lava. Kinda like I did with my carnosaur here:










Add some more armour plates, the spikes in the joints idea is cool and easy enough to do as well. I like the idea of doing some form of banner on him as well, maybe an icon like the Chosen have, maybe a more typical one, dunno. Keep the ideas coming guys, it is really helping me out.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The best plastic dragon I've seen was converted to be upright around a twisted rock spire.
I definately agree with the armour being needed and can't wait to see the finished monster.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How about a Drgon made from a Carnosaur? I know you've bought the High Elf Dragon, but add some of the Old Dragon Wings on it, and you have a characterful, unique addition to the army.

Personally, because there's so much skin, I think the whole body done in lava could be a bit overdone. Although the Bright Yellow/Organey Skin Tone, with Dark Grey/Black Scales with the Lava showing through could look really effective.

Similar to this.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

GW offers two chaos draons the first is pretty cool looking. http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1120145&rootCatGameStyle=

The second follows the two head thing. http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1050030&rootCatGameStyle=

P.S. Love the effect on the Caurnasaur. Please PM with a lesson on how you did that. I would love to do that to my chariot of Khorne's juggernaut.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I just bought a high elf dragon yesterday for my dark elves hehehe.

One thing I was thinking of doing was making a horn comoing out of the front of the snout, rhino style, but serrate it to make it look more menacing. serrate the horns that the banners are connected too as well maybe? also although it might be a bit weird but why not give the dragon a metal claw? Similar to what the carnosaur has(I think, it looks like it anyway). Also have a lad of the dark elf warrior banner bits with the spikes skull on chain hanging from him. A few simple enough things but makes him look unreal....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

TattoedGreenman, remember that Wraithlord wants a single headed Chaos Dragon, and that the First one you linked to is 12mm scale, rather than 28mm


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Well based on the pictures of the converted carnosaur you posted, I'd suggest that you convert the High Elf Dragon to have a similar look to the Juggernaut, as other people have suggested add some armour plates and spikes and maybe some runes of Khorne.

Good luck post up some pictures when you've finished the model.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

keeping it somewhat simple, I would add an armoured tail piece, like a giant spiked piece that it uses to crush infantry with. Greenstuff or maybe some ogre punching fists might work? On all of the armor I would try to add some trim that has either arrows or points (like chaos armor has). I really like the idea of a giant horn, maybe a tyranid scything talon with some scales added to the base? I might also cut some chaos stars into the underbelly and if you paint it like lava, paint the symbols as close to white as possible so signify extreme heat.

also, the base is very scenic, so deck it out to look like a chaos monument.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Im thinking that maybe you should paint it brass/bronze and have some of the edges look red or white hot, to stick with the khornate theme.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Regarding the dragon the more I think about it, the less I like the idea of using actual modelling chains. I think I am going to have to go a different way as far as that goes. One suggestion that was made was the idea of making the stone that the dragon is leaping off of into a chaos shrine of some kind. Been thinking about this idea and I think it is the way to go. Add a ton of skulls, fill in the elf runes on it already and replace with chaos symbols, bolt on actual molded symbols and add an alter perhaps. I think that, together with a bit of gs conversion added to the model itself such as faces on the wings and extra spikes, and the lava look on the exposed skin would really make the model into a definite chaos dragon.

Thoughts folks?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Right, I'm gonna go ahead and agree that armour, spikes and a tail weapon are all ace ideas. However, I'm also gonna suggest a few things: Horns (always make Dragons seem more Diabolical); A Mark Of Khorne cut into it somewhere on the body (with a nice osl glow on it of course); and a second set of wings, arranged somewhat like a dragonfly's wings could look pretty epic...
well, thats my 2cents


----------



## Peakey95 (Mar 30, 2009)

How about giving armour plates and beefing up a fellbeast?

Edit: Inspired by my own idea,I've started to make this! Replacing the head with a more dragon-y one, and Green-stuffing diamond shaped scales.


----------

